# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ciftet e Forumit

## Watt

Kush me cilin pershtatet ma se miri
Ti gjejm antaret ne baze te postimeve me te peraferta dhe ti ciftzojm keshtu virtualisht jo ne jet reale  :Lulja3:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Nga "llogarite" qe po bej, po me dalin me shume cifte mashkull me mashkull  :perqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

Yes-i,aman mos me ngaterosh mua me dikend,se nuk jam per mashkull me mashkull :buzeqeshje: 

Ka disa ketu qe jan te afert me postime,kam lexu duke i then njeri tjetrit,moter e wella po ku me dit a ban me i ciftizu :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Kush me cilin pershtatet ma se miri
> Ti gjejm antaret ne baze te postimeve me te peraferta dhe ti ciftzojm keshtu virtualisht jo ne jet reale


hahaha, pune e veshtire! Ketu duhet te thuash te "krijojme" ciftet mes atyre qe grinden me shume... se ato qe kane postime te peraferta jane me pakice  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Watt

> hahaha, pune e veshtire! Ketu duhet te thuash te "krijojme" ciftet mes atyre qe grinden me shume... se ato qe kane postime te peraferta jane me pakice


ani de mire thua
tekundertat terhiqen gjithmone :Lulja3: 

nuk kam qen aktiv ne forum mirepo me aq sa kam lexuar disa antar mund te bej cift
Robery me Konstantinin

te tjert pasojne me vone

----------


## thirsty

Une me doren time.  :ngerdheshje:  


Si ky miku ketu:

----------


## Watt

> Une me doren time.  
> 
> 
> Si ky miku ketu:


ti me Walchiria apo si quhej ajo b*th zbulumja  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## kleadoni

> ani de mire thua
> tekundertat terhiqen gjithmone
> 
> nuk kam qen aktiv ne forum mirepo me aq sa kam lexuar disa antar mund te bej cift
> Robery me Konstantinin
> 
> te tjert pasojne me vone


Robery me Konstantinin e kane te daklaruar "dashurin" , dmth ne forum.  
Gjithsesi, ka disa persona qe kane mendime te ngjashme e qe diskutojne lirshem me njeri tjetrin pa dal ne ofendime. Kshuqe dashe pa dashje, ca cifte virtuale edhe krijohen.... tani s'po me vjen njeri ne mendje!

----------


## Watt

> Robery me Konstantinin e kane te daklaruar "dashurin" , dmth ne forum.  
> Gjithsesi, ka disa persona qe kane mendime te ngjashme e qe diskutojne lirshem me njeri tjetrin pa dal ne ofendime. Kshuqe dashe pa dashje, ca cifte virtuale edhe krijohen.... tani s'po me vjen njeri ne mendje!


te gjej dhe ty nje cift po prit te germoj pakez  :xx:

----------


## kleadoni

> te gjej dhe ty nje cift po prit te germoj pakez


hahahah, mua?? as mos u lodh fare!! ta them vete se me ke kam mendime te ngjashme  :ngerdheshje:  

Megjithse, mire e ke ti... gjeje vete  :perqeshje:

----------


## Watt

> hahahah, mua?? as mos u lodh fare!! ta them vete se me ke kam mendime te ngjashme  
> 
> Megjithse, mire e ke ti... gjeje vete


me kurse ne pune atehere e ma thuj ahahahaha

----------


## thirsty

> ti me Walchiria apo si quhej ajo b*th zbulumja





> o zot si sme bie nje qimke sa her me shajne se sdo perdorja wax any longer


une sa her qe qethem i kaloj nje brisk

----------


## kleadoni

> me kurse ne pune atehere e ma thuj ahahahaha


Po ti lodhu cik, mos u dorzo kaq shpejt  :Lulja3:

----------


## Watt

jam pak dembel e me pelqejne sendet e gatshme 
po meqe nuk ma the po filloj punes vec mos me akuzosh per ngadalesine qe kam  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> jam pak dembel e me pelqejne sendet e gatshme 
> po meqe nuk ma the po filloj punes vec mos me akuzosh per ngadalesine qe kam


pa merak! ti provoje ta gjesh .... po nuk e gjete t'a them vete pastaj, nuk eshte ndonje sekret i madh hahaha.

----------


## Watt

> une sa her qe qethem i kaloj nje brisk


 :uahaha: 
kujdes mos e presesh shoki 
 dua te them, mos i kapesh noj fije mishi se per qime ka plot ajo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Watt

> pa merak! ti provoje ta gjesh .... po nuk e gjete t'a them vete pastaj, nuk eshte ndonje sekret i madh hahaha.


ok po ja fus kot atehere
ti me the admiral  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Kleadoni me The admiral, per mua jane cifti perfekt, do kombinonin shume edhe ne jeten reale, e them seriozisht!

----------


## xfiles

une them Yes* me the admiral,
arsyet nuk i them po gjithmone kam patur kete pershtypje.
ose ose
Yes me Darius?

----------


## Watt

Yes* e ndryshova e bera klea dhe admirali  :buzeqeshje: 

Yes* ti a cun a goce je?

----------

